# R.i.p Baby rabbits



## ollieboy (Dec 16, 2008)

A while ago i post about some rabbits i was worried about i took the advice of the forum and them and there mum was pts, we miss them alot but now they are out of pain








max








the twins 








rolo








dasher








rolly








and the mum no name


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RIP Bunnies. Where the whole litter PTS too?


----------



## ollieboy (Dec 16, 2008)

yes the who litter and mum where pts


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ollieboy said:


> yes the who litter and mum where pts


how comes?


----------



## ollieboy (Dec 16, 2008)

they had some disorder which made them have what seames like stokes/fits and there mum was the same


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Aww, I seem to remember commenting on this thread and I am really sorry for your loss. Hugs! It was a very brave decision, well done.


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

omg thats so sad  r.i.p bunnies xxx


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

So unfortunate for such beautiful rabbits, R.I.P babies


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

R.I.P beautiful bunnies


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

R.I.P pretty bunnies


----------



## coprex (Dec 31, 2008)

poor them


----------

